# Thunder Cup Race Report



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

What a tremendous day of close competition on the big, banked road course that is the "Chesapeake Mile." RC Lincoln was in the house representing the sponsor of the Fifth Annual Thunder Cup, Wizzard High Performance. ECHORR racer, Chuck Sheaffer, from PA made the race to find out how things are done in Virginia. 
Full pictorial race report:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/5-5-12.html 

Next race, May 26th, Relay for Life Modifieds charity race at Ronnie Jamerson's Church Hill Raceway, Gloucester, Virginia

This track is being used at the Nats, so good chance for extra practice before the big event! Directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/ronnies.html

We have so much space available, the decision was made to add a slot car on Saturday and Sunday, June 16-17th. Vendor tables $20 a day.
Home of the 2012 UFHORA National Races & Slot Car Show
June 14th - 17th in Gloucester, VA 
Gloucester Moose Lodge 886
6565 Moose Drive
Gloucester, VA 23061 
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/nats.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

This is a cool Top Gun theme to our T-Jet round robin qualifier:





Full race report, in case you haven't seen it yet: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/5-5-12.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Check out the latest from BootnyLee Productions, covering the T-Jet Mains at the May 5th Thunder Cup.





Thunder Cup Race Report: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/5-5-12.html

Final regular season race, Modifieds on the Nationals track, May 26th, Gloucester, VA:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/ronnies.html 

Home of the 2012 UFHORA National Races & Slot Car Show
June 14th - 17th in Gloucester, VA 
Gloucester Moose Lodge 886
6565 Moose Drive
Gloucester, VA 23061


----------

